# [Conf-Net] Nuovo Baselayout nuova configurazione?

## -YoShi-

Ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento del baselayout con l'ultima versione (baselayout 1.12.0_pre13-r1) solo che ora il file di configurazione della la rete mi da un po di problemini.

Infatti quando viene caricato il demone della rete, mi dice che sto usando una vecchia versione di "net" in /etc/conf.d e di guardare "net.example" per riconfigurare il tutto.

Ora ho dato un occhiata veloce a net.example e non ci ho capito granchè. Anche perchè da quanto ho capito da questa versione /etc/conf.d/net, credo vada a sostituire tutto ciò che riguarda la rete, "adsl-setup", configurare l'ISDN, e anche pppd {che uso per collegarmi ad internet col cellulare }). 

Ho capito bene o come al solito no?  :Smile: 

Sapreste dirmi come configurare la rete con questo nuovo layout? ho cercato tra le guide e sulla wiki di gentoo ma tutto fa ancora rifermento al "vecchio" sistema..

----------

## silian87

sai cosa... io sul portatile credo di avere la vecchia net che e' cosi':

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.1.4 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

```

Mentre quella nuova che ho sul server appena installato e':

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

Sembrano profondamente diversi...

Probabilmente quella del server e' il nuovo standard di conf...   :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> credo vada a sostituire tutto ciò che riguarda la rete, "adsl-setup", configurare l'ISDN, e anche pppd {che uso per collegarmi ad internet col cellulare }).

 

Se prima usavi /etc/init.d/ppp0, allora sì: questo file deve essere un link a net.lo e la sua configurazione va infilata in conf.d/net insieme alle altre (e mi sembra una cosa molto pulita); se invece usavi un meccanismo esterno, es. /etc/init.d/speedtouch, allora non cambia granché, e bisogna lasciare vuota la sezione di ppp in conf.d/net.

In futuro penso che tutti i meccanismi esterni convergeranno su net.lo, qualcuno per speedtouch ci ha già provato usando il driver del kernel, ma si hanno ancora problemi, anche perché si dovrebbe chiedere a net.lo di aspettare a lanciare ppp finché il firmware non è stato caricato (a qualcuno funziona l'opzione passive in tal senso, a me no). OMG, sto divagando...  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## -YoShi-

Quella che hai sul server è più o meno come l'ho impostato io. 

Solo è che a me, ad agli boot continua a dirmi che ho una vecchia versione e mi dice di guardare sto cacchio di net.example.

La rete xò funziona, sia usando il cell (ppp) sia via gateway con la adsl a casa.

----------

## Carmine

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento del baselayout con l'ultima versione (baselayout 1.12.0_pre13-r1) solo che ora il file di configurazione della la rete mi da un po di problemini.
> 
> Infatti quando viene caricato il demone della rete, mi dice che sto usando una vecchia versione di "net" in /etc/conf.d e di guardare "net.example" per riconfigurare il tutto.
> 
> Ora ho dato un occhiata veloce a net.example e non ci ho capito granchè. Anche perchè da quanto ho capito da questa versione /etc/conf.d/net, credo vada a sostituire tutto ciò che riguarda la rete, "adsl-setup", configurare l'ISDN, e anche pppd {che uso per collegarmi ad internet col cellulare }). 
> ...

 

Ciao,

prova riportare la tua configurazione nel vecchio formato, e magari riusciamo a darti una mano.

Sono stato colto dal cambiamento anche io, per fortuna la mia configurazione è piuttosto semplice.

Saluti

----------

## -YoShi-

@ ferdinando: sinceramente ho creato un link come suggeriva l'output di un ebuild, ma non mi ricordo se era ppp0 a net.lo, ora non ho il pc con gentoo sottomano, dovrei controllare.

EDIT:

@ Carmine: Appena vado a casa (si sto lavorando  :Evil or Very Mad:   ) posto il vecchio conf. tnx  :Smile: 

----------

## makami

Era da un pò che non lo aggiornavi vero?

Io l'avevo aggiornato un mesetto fa circa (ho la 1.12.0_pre12) e avevo dovuto cambiare in /etc/conf.d/net la stringa

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

in

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )
```

Le opzioni 

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-R"
```

 

```
gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

 

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 3"
```

le ho lasciate così e non mi segnala nessun errore.

----------

## -YoShi-

eh già   :Embarassed: 

Grazie a tutti! per ora, sto pomeriggio provo a modificare di nuovo il net e vi faccio sapere  :Smile:  grazie

----------

## Carmine

 *makami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le opzioni 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Strano, io ho dovuto rimpiazzare "gateway" con:

```

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

```

altrimenti non funziona la connessione ad internet

----------

## SilverXXX

A me non so perchè dà problemi con amule..... mi dice che le porte sono chiuse (anche se ovviamente sul pc-router sono aperte)

----------

## -YoShi-

Rieccomi. 

Ci sono nuove. Allora ho usato la configurazione di  silian87 e non ho più errori sulla rete al boot. Tutto funziona e riesco a uscire dal gateway.

Solo che adesso dovrei configurare una seconda connessione adsl tramite pppoa e riconfigurare ppp per poter connettermi con il cellulare ma non ho idea di come fare.

Ho provato a giochettare ma senza risultato, non saprei proprio che aggiungere in quel cavolo di net!

Ps. ma xchè diavolo non han lasciato tutto come prima? e poi linux nn è difficile.. il difficile è anche stargli dietro..

----------

## -YoShi-

Allora l'ADSL è ok, solo che adesso è ppp che mi fa impazzire.

Le ho provate tutte, ma non c'è niente da fare.

PPP non riesce a connettersi alla rete e questo, sembra sia dovuto al gateway (che uso quando mi attacco alla rete al lavoro). Infatti se commento 

```

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

e riavvio la rete, pppd riesce a connettersi.

Ho provato anche a cambiare routes_eth0 con gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1". Così facendo la rete aziendale funziona, ma pppd no  :Sad: [/code]

----------

## -YoShi-

eeeeeeeee.... UP!  :Smile: 

Possibile che, nessun cristiano con portatile, che usi sia una connessione modem e quella tramite router abbia ancora aggiornato il baselayout?

Vi posto il mio net 

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!)

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.19 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

#iface_lo="dhcp127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0"

#iface_eth0="dhcp192.168.1.19 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

```

e il /etc/ppp/option

```

lock

defaultroute

noipdefault 

```

----------

## z3n0

io devo impostare tutto in dhcp ma non ho tempo x leggermi il file   :Sad: 

ps: ovviamente anche io ho aggionato ed ho il nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Secondo me han proprio fatto una cacchiata cambiando tutto e non mettendo neanche uno schifo di HOWTO o qualche pagina di man che non richieda una laurea per interpretarla..

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa ma /etc/conf.d/net.example cos'e'?

Cmq per ogni opzione puoi specificare l'interfaccia aggiungendo _ethx alla fine della variabile.

Magari, dico magari perché non ne ho idea, devi solo creare due 

routes_interfaccia : uno per il router e uno per il modem

Scusa ma non so proprio come funzioni una connessione adsl tramite modem su linux, spero di non aver detto stupidaggini  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Scusa ma /etc/conf.d/net.example cos'e'?
> 
> 

 

A non lo so.. Quel file è troppo confuso. Ho provato a settare (anche a caso dalla disperazione) la sezione ppp ma non c'è stato verso.

A volte comunque mi fa il boot, carica la rete (pingo gli altri pc) poi mi collego con il cell e funziona. 

Mi scollego e se poi voglio provare a prendere dei file con samba dagli altri pc, mi accorgo che non funziona. 

Provo a pingare gli altri pc e TAC! la rete è giù. E mi tocca dare un restart a net.eth0.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciauzzzz.... guardando un pò in giro per il forum cercando notizie du ifplugd e netplug ho trovato un post del dev del baselyout e ha spiegato che l'impostazione è stata totalmente stravolta per fare in modo d'avere un sistema di gestione delle interfaccie di comunicazione a priorità, nel senso che il sistena in fase di boot verifica se è presente la scheda di rete e la connessione su rj45, se non dovesse esserci prova verificare la Wi-fi e così via... inoltre danno la possibilità di gestire le intrefaccie o con ifconfig o con iproute2... insomma è un bel zibaldone... ma come tutti i nuovi progetti non credi sia esente da bug... per il momento mi conservo la vecchia configurazione che funaziona ancora... e poi ci riguardo quando la cosa si farà + stabile   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

mi attacco a questo post perchè ho un problema identico.

Ho installato proprio oggi una macchina con Gentoo, per cui ho emerso il nuovo baselayout.

Però non mi funziona la rete verso l'esterno, cioè pingo gli altri computer della rete, pingo il router adsl ma non riesco ad accedere ad internet

Posto il mio file /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.2" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 10.0.0.2" )
```

Ovviamente 10.0.0.2 è l'indirizzo del router.

Preciso che la scheda di rete prende un'indirizzo ip corretto, dando il comando route ottengo un output identico a un computer che funziona perfettamente.

Qualcuno per caso sa darmi qualche info?

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa eh... come fai ad avere due schede di rete, ognuna con il suo router, entrambi su 10.0.0.2?

o hai dimenticato di specificare qualcosa o c'è un errore mostruoso nella tua configurazione

nota: dhcp imposta il default gateway, quinid non serve la riga routes

----------

## fejfbo

Sì, avevo dimenticato di dire una cosa... 

In realtà una scheda andava al router, e una solo per la lan interna

Non servendo più la seconda, le ho messe entrambe collegate, tramite un piccolo hub, al router per internet, per cui per entrambe il gateway deve essere l'ip del router.

O almeno con il vecchio baselayout funzionava così, con il dhcp attivo su entrambe le schede.

Ho provato anche con una scheda sola, ma il risultato non cambia purtroppo

----------

## fejfbo

Mi correggo.

Provando con una sola scheda di rete attiva, ora funziona.

Il file /etc/conf.d/net contiene la sola riga

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Prima però con 2 schede di rete funzionava alla grande, ora invece se attivo la seconda, Internet smette di funzionare.

Sapete da cosa può essere dovuto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Non servendo più la seconda, le ho messe entrambe collegate, tramite un piccolo hub, al router per internet, per cui per entrambe il gateway deve essere l'ip del router.

 

ma questo non potrà funzionare mai e poi mai! questo è certo, poi se c'è qualche altro problema è da vedere.

due schede di rete non possono avere lo stesso ip sulla stessa sottorete. men che meno con queste ipotesi possono andare allo stesso HUB. ho visto bruciare HUB e sitch facendo così

inizia a eliminare la configurazione di una delle due schede di rete e a staccare il cavo, poi si potrà vedere

----------

## fejfbo

2 ip uguali lo so che non possono averlo, ma per quale motivo 2 schede di rete nello stesso pc non possono andare nello stesso hub???

Ti assicuro che con il baselayout vecchio funzionava.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 2 ip uguali lo so che non possono averlo, ma per quale motivo 2 schede di rete nello stesso pc non possono andare nello stesso hub???

 

ti rispondo con delle domande:

- quale delle due è l'interfaccia di default? se i pacchetti escono da una e rientrano nell'altra verranno scartati.

- il router come sa a chi mandare pacchetti?

- cosa credi di guadagnare? il collo di bottiglia è dal router alla rete. non dal PC al router

per fare una cosa del genere ti serve un sistema di routing dinamico, e comunque hardware ben più costoso di quello normalmente accessibile agli utenti casalinghi.

elimina una delle due interfacce dal sistema E STACCA IL CAVO

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> In futuro penso che tutti i meccanismi esterni convergeranno su net.lo, qualcuno per speedtouch ci ha già provato usando il driver del kernel, ma si hanno ancora problemi, anche perché si dovrebbe chiedere a net.lo di aspettare a lanciare ppp finché il firmware non è stato caricato (a qualcuno funziona l'opzione passive in tal senso, a me no).

 

Non so se a qualcuno può interessare, ma sono riuscito a far partire speedtouch come net.ppp0 configurando opportunamente il nuovo baselayout; la configurazione l'ho messa come commento all'howto di gentoo-wiki. Purtroppo c'è sempre il problema del tempo di caricamento del firmware, che fa fallire la partenza automatica della rete "a caldo", mentre durante l'avvio il firmware viene caricato in tempo.

Secondo voi è utile farne un tip o non se ne sente la mancanza?

Ciao

----------

## Tintenstich

Ciao a tutti , anche io con il nuovo baselayout ho un po' di problemi.....ho fatto ieri emerge world ela rete ma non al boot!

La macchina ha due schede di rete eth0 (Via-rhine) e ra0 (Ralink WiFi) , al boot ricevo l' errore che eth0 non esiste , ra0 parte tranquillamente , terminato il boot ho solo ra0 attiva  , se faccio partire eth0 manualmente , lo script termina con successo ma ifconfig non mi mostra nessun indirizzo ip per eth0.

Se stacco ra0 (/etc/init.d/net.ra0 stop) e faccio ripartire manualmente eth0 allora tutta funziona tranquillamente   :Shocked: 

Premetto che non ho riconfigurato il kernel ma solo emerso il mondo.....

E' un po' noiosa sta storia.....

Comunque /etc/conf.d/net :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

```

Qui baselayout : 

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r6  

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r12  

```

Naturalmente tutto andava bene fino all' update.....

----------

